# Pets at home Reptiles



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

has anyone had any experience with buying reptiles from pets at home?

they've got some leopard geckos that ive got my eyes on. just wondered if anyone has had any bad experiences?

They seem healthy from just looking at them within the housing theyre kept in.

cheers


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think there is quite a few people on here who have purchased reptiles from pets at home, some have had bad experiences, but most have had good experiences. If the gecko is healthy and you feel comfortable with buying, then I say go for it. Maybe ask about what they have been feeding it/supplements/age ect.


----------



## snewchybewchy (Mar 23, 2010)

Jamesferrassie said:


> has anyone had any experience with buying reptiles from pets at home?
> 
> they've got some leopard geckos that ive got my eyes on. just wondered if anyone has had any bad experiences?
> 
> ...


 
i wouldnt there far too over priced. ive bought alot of things from there before and then looked at other places and the prices were alot better


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought one of my beardies from there, perfectly healthy and happy to this day


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> I think there is quite a few people on here who have purchased reptiles from pets at home, some have had bad experiences, but most have had good experiences. If the gecko is healthy and you feel comfortable with buying, then I say go for it. Maybe ask about what they have been feeding it/supplements/age ect.


Couldn't agree more! 

I bought my Leo from Pets at Home. And luckily have a perfectly healthy Leo, which I have had now since September this year. As long as they look healthy, have a nice fat tail and have plenty of energy I wouldn't see any problem.

But I would advise you ask questions, as some people in there don't have a clue. Luckily the Leo I bought ticked all the boxes for me, and the woman who I spoke to handled all the Lizards daily and also the Leo I chose was her number 1 of all the Leo's they had at the time.

Best of luck! and do let us know how your Pets at Home experience is. Like I said some of them are useless so be careful, and make sure they don't blag a load of rubbish to you.


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a tough one. I bought 2 crested geckos from there. One had a twisted pelvis so I took that one back (  my favourite one as well) But I kept the other one and I can't believe how tame she is. The reptiles at mine are handled each day as they feed them out of their enclosures. 

Like the others said, just check that it's healthy.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

I bought one of my leos from pets at home, and she is healthy and there is nothing physically wrong with her. However, the first time i went in i was told i couldnt handle any or look at any of their reptiles because i wasn't "reptile trained". The next time the so-called "reptile expert" wouldnt get the gecko out because she was "very aggresive" and could hurt him, after spending ages persuading him to let me get her out myself, i wasn't bitten and asked him whether it was male or female, and i was told he had no idea how to sex them, so i had to do it myself. When i finally went in to buy her, they wouldn't let me as i didnt have and pictures of my set up, I described it to her (30'x15'x15') with all the right hides, temps etc and she said my gecko would die in that tank, despite the fact i'd already kept one in an identical tank for months. Some time later i had been banned from the shop for 'being aggresive' (i walked out of the shop and told them they were useless). Eventually, my dad went in and bought her, and they said that he couldnt buy just one, as they are social creatures he would have to buy all 3...

I got her in the end, but it was very stressful and i will stick to my local reptile shops next time, i can't personally fault their health or living conditions though, but this was a while ago.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

It tends to depend on the PAH itself. So are a lot better than others. Just make sure the gecko looks healthy, and ask as many questions about how it has been kept as possible. If you feel there is something not right with the gecko, then maybe don't buy and try another shop, if you feel it is healthy and you want to purchase it, do so.
I think the price is all down to how much YOU feel the gecko is worth.


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> It tends to depend on the PAH itself. So are a lot better than others. Just make sure the gecko looks healthy, and ask as many questions about how it has been kept as possible. If you feel there is something not right with the gecko, then maybe don't buy and try another shop, if you feel it is healthy and you want to purchase it, do so.
> I think the price is all down to how much YOU feel the gecko is worth.


Well said! :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought my first crested gecko from there and he's fine. I'm having problems with the leopard gecko I bought from there though.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

E80 - What sort of problems, if you don't mind me asking? (Sorry the silly internet doesn't let me quote anything)


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have bought a Snow Corn from there recently and had no issues with it infact for £49 it was a good deal to be honest, i know our local PAH takes care with their reptiles any sick arent on display and the ones that are show good health weight and activity


----------



## jason.from.luton (Oct 19, 2011)

I brought stig my beardy from PAH in dunstable, worst choise i have ever made imo. he is healthy and not nipped but he is terrified of humans, prob been handled wrong by lots of ppl in the shop. its taken 6 months of hard work for him to start trusting me. if hes on me and another human walks in the room he goes mental and runs

My cousins beardy puff had exactly the same adproblem from the same store. he took puff to a vet several days after buying him and vet said he had suspected MBD and was very underfed. he ended up dieing soon after

My mate brought his from same store and his died the same day from impaction 

May just be bad luck but i would never go in that shop again. just wish i had heard the storys b4 i brought him. dont get me wrong hes like another child to me just wish all the agro could have been avoided

not saying they all bad but ive never heard of a happy ending from P.A.H. i would advise anyone to only buy from reptile experts not dog groomers


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

they are terrible. the "reptile specialist" who works there said the person who pets at home gets their leos and cresties from are bred on a mass scale and there is a lot of cross breeding. we bought a cresty from there a while back and not long after purchasing it, it stopped being able to swallow food.. we obviously bought it before finding all that stuff out.. and after that i would never buy nor recommend anyone to buy a rep from there.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> E80 - What sort of problems, if you don't mind me asking? (Sorry the silly internet doesn't let me quote anything)


Just hasn't really eaten anything since I bought it home. 

I've had problems with fish from them as well, they did give me new ones but they died as well, so I just don't buy fish from them now.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

E80 said:


> Just hasn't really eaten anything since I bought it home.
> 
> I've had problems with fish from them as well, they did give me new ones but they died as well, so I just don't buy fish from them now.


I would never buy a fish off the ones near me, there always seen to be one tank in 'quarantine' even though the whole block is connected to the same filter :|

How long have you had him? It could be due to relocation stress?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I would never buy a fish off the ones near me, there always seen to be one tank in 'quarantine' even though the whole block is connected to the same filter :|
> 
> How long have you had him? It could be due to relocation stress?


Just over a month. He/she weighs about 10g now. It could be just stress. 

I did take him/her to a vet yesterday but he didn't really know a lot about reptiles so wasn't really a help. I'm gonna do a pals test. I've been feeding it mashed up bugs, water and calcuim for the past few days, and today I gave him/her some chicken baby food (which it seemed to like).


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks all for the replies!

there are a lot of mixed opinions and experiences, some good, some bad. 
I will definitely be asking a lot of questions in regards to its health, age, food intake, sex and what supplements the leos have been having.

The price is reasonable i think at £35 but i dont want to be brash and just go and buy one without knowing the animals history.

Thanks again!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

E80 said:


> Just over a month. He/she weighs about 10g now. It could be just stress.
> 
> I did take him/her to a vet yesterday but he didn't really know a lot about reptiles so wasn't really a help. I'm gonna do a pals test. I've been feeding it mashed up bugs, water and calcuim for the past few days, and today I gave him/her some chicken baby food (which it seemed to like).


Have you tried giving him/her a reptiboost bath or using reptiboost in drinking water? I had a Crested that wasn't eating very well for a couple of months. I've given him a reptiboost bath and he's slowly picking up  Sounds like you're doing what you can though.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Have you tried giving him/her a reptiboost bath or using reptiboost in drinking water? I had a Crested that wasn't eating very well for a couple of months. I've given him a reptiboost bath and he's slowly picking up  Sounds like you're doing what you can though.


It's worth a try, I'll get some and see. Cheers


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

any chance of getting some pics of the leo setups and the leos themselves :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my one. He/she is skinnier than that now though.


----------



## steph1060 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> has anyone had any experience with buying reptiles from pets at home?
> 
> they've got some leopard geckos that ive got my eyes on. just wondered if anyone has had any bad experiences?
> 
> ...


hey i currently work at pets at home, but i always recommend asking about feeding, any health problems and to handle first before diving in ^.^ any questions just pop a message.

i normally recommend breeders unless that pet store has a good rep. just let us know which store :2thumb:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

its the store in swindon. theyve only got a couple in but they do look pretty healthy. will definitely ask questions about the ones that they do have.

anyone know any breeders in or around the swindon area?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Have a look in the lizard classifieds on here


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Here's my Leo had him/her since Late September both picture's were taken almost 1 month a go.



















Will get some pictures up later tomorrow of my setup :2thumb:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

SnoopyLeoGecko2011 said:


> Here's my Leo had him/her since Late September both picture's were taken almost 1 month a go.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


What are you using as substrate?


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

E80 said:


> What are you using as substrate?


ZooMed Repticarpet have used it since the day I got him/her :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

SnoopyLeoGecko2011 said:


> ZooMed Repticarpet have used it since the day I got him/her :lol2:


There was so a sand comment going to come from that....


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

messengermatt said:


> There was so a sand comment going to come from that....


LMAO! Yep I thought the same. I know the drill hence why I have Repticarpet


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

is that excavator clay any good for leos? im umming and arrring about it.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

yuesaur said:


> is that excavator clay any good for leos? im umming and arrring about it.


There is a thread on that is recent where this was discussed and the verdict was it was a good shout as long as its dried out properly


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bit quite in here now hey! :lol2: everyone was having a conversation and then bam silence :zzz:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

SnoopyLeoGecko2011 said:


> ZooMed Repticarpet have used it since the day I got him/her :lol2:


I might get some of that


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

messengermatt said:


> There was so a sand comment going to come from that....


Not from me there wasn't


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

E80 said:


> I might get some of that


Yeah it's good stuff mate! Machine washable to or you can handwash it. Dry's pretty quick to.

I usually buy mine from Pets at Home as, it's just 20 minutes around the corner from me. You will need to findout how many gallons your viv setup is though. I have a 75 gal viv, so it's a bit of a bugger when the max size you can get is 55 gal from Zoo Med brand, which is roughly £15.49 from [email protected]H, but luckily you get 2 sheets of carpet. So I just layer them to fit the viv :lol2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

SnoopyLeoGecko2011 said:


> Yeah it's good stuff mate! Machine washable to or you can handwash it. Dry's pretty quick to.
> 
> I usually buy mine from Pets at Home as, it's just 20 minutes around the corner from me. You will need to findout how many gallons your viv setup is though. I have a 75 gal viv, so it's a bit of a bugger when the max size you can get is 55 gal from Zoo Med brand, which is roughly £15.49 from [email protected], but luckily you get 2 sheets of carpet. So I just layer them to fit the viv :lol2:


I'll have a look next time I go in, cheers


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

steph1060 said:


> hey i currently work at pets at home, but i always recommend asking about feeding, any health problems and to handle first before diving in ^.^ any questions just pop a message.
> 
> i normally recommend breeders unless that pet store has a good rep. just let us know which store :2thumb:


Don't suppose it's the one on Regent Road? Started going there lately for my frozen mice and livefoods and it seems a lot beter than some would have you believe


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

E80 said:


> I'll have a look next time I go in, cheers


Not a problem! Happy to help. If they don't have the size you need, then there are a few places I can recommened to you on the internet if you don't know them already :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Don't suppose it's the one oboxes n Regent Road? Started going there lately for my frozen mice and livefoods and it seems a lot beter than some would have you believe


I think PAH have improved quite a lot with their livefood, or at least my local one has. I used to go in to find piles of reduced livefood and when you would look in the boxes there would be one or two crickets jumping around and the rest would be dead. 

Now I hardly ever see any of the reduced boxes and there is always plenty of boxes full of alive livefood. :2thumb:


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> I think PAH have improved quite a lot with their livefood, or at least my local one has. I used to go in to find piles of reduced livefood and when you would look in the boxes there would be one or two crickets jumping around and the rest would be dead.
> 
> Now I hardly ever see any of the reduced boxes and there is always plenty of boxes full of alive livefood. :2thumb:


Wish it was the same at my local [email protected]! Most of the time I go in they are either, very low on stock, or like you said most of the food you need is dead. 

I now grab my food in bulk from here Heat Mats, Locusts items in Internet Reptile store on eBay! 

Which I have found a very good place, if your looking to buy a decent amount of food, it's quickly dispatched, very well packaged and the freshest live food I have bought for my Leo plus, the container's are very solid.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Got my beardie from my local a year yesterday :2thumb: and hes still going strong only prob he dose not eat his veg or crix as he is spoiled and gets hoppers 6 days a week :no1::no1:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

G3ck0 said:


> the person who pets at home gets their leos and cresties from are bred on a mass scale and there is a lot of cross breeding.


The 'person' they get their animals from also supplies independent reptile shops up and down the country.

Just out of interest, what do you have against cross breeding? :whistling2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread op, but has anyone seen the vivs with the cut out for the heat light in PAH?

I think they are dynamite!! I am going to do this for one of my vivs, but does anyone know how to go about cutting an 18cm hole in the roof of my viv??


----------



## Ba55ca5e (Jul 16, 2011)

whats the roof of your viv made out of. if its wood you can make a little pilot hole with a drill then you can get a jigsaw in there to cut your hole out. 

Must give another thumbs up for the repticarpet. easy to clean and holds more moisture than kitchen role. :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Ba55ca5e said:


> whats the roof of your viv made out of. if its wood you can make a little pilot hole with a drill then you can get a jigsaw in there to cut your hole out.
> 
> Must give another thumbs up for the repticarpet. easy to clean and holds more moisture than kitchen role. :2thumb:



Wood, yeah.... I have a router though, forgot all about it! Think I am going to get a trammel and do it that way. Thinking of modifying one of my vivs so that it looks like the one in "Pets At Home."

I forgot I had a router, but yea though the jigsaw was the other way.... I am :censor: witha jigsaw though!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

E80 said:


> This is my one. He/she is skinnier than that now though.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


We had one like this, her name was lara. 

She was purchased when we first started getting into keeping reptiles from somone who labelled themselves as a breeder. 

When we got there we learnt in fact that she had purchased a load of adults all kept in the same drawer of a rack, a hell of a lot of eggs of different ages and lots of hatchlings of differing ages from someone else. Very irresponsible as she was clearly on the bandwagon to make some money and knew nothing of the parentage or the history of about 60 geckos she was selling in total that were also all kept in the same drawer of a tiny rack climbimg over each other and fighting.

When she showed us the possible parents 2 had dropped tails, one of which was still lying in the rub and all looked a bit worse for wear as they were being kept in a box about 50cm * 30cm with 3 other adults.

We told her we wanted 2 hatchlings, this would come to £25, we picked the healthiest looking and gave her £30, but unfortunately she didnt have the £5 change, so she said we can have another one for £5 but it had to be from a certain selection as they had what she described as 'bad legs' but would grow to be perfectly healthy. 

We thought that that sounds okay, we can look after one that needs a bit mroe care and attention just fine so accepted and picked out lara. the skinniest little thing ive ever seen to this day, but we were none the wiser as we were still very much beginners.

When we got her home she wouldnt eat, she took a cricket every now and then but it had to be force fed to her. The others grew healthy while she remained ill, taking the advice from this forum and from sleepy D we fed her a diet of intense calcium, protien made of mashed of mashed bugs and baby feed and lots of waxworms to build up her fat reserves. We spent a lot of time each day working hard to get her to eat stressing her out in the proccess. 

As she deteriorated more and more we phoned a vet who couldnt see us for over a week. She died before she saw a vet much to our dismay. 

Sorry this is a bit off topic but it just goes to show that 'breeders' can be just as bad. And if PAH have mass breeding programs this is what will come from it.

I hope your little un pulls through and grows nice and healthy. Keep me posted on its progress : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> I think PAH have improved quite a lot with their livefood, or at least my local one has. I used to go in to find piles of reduced livefood and when you would look in the boxes there would be one or two crickets jumping around and the rest would be dead.
> 
> Now I hardly ever see any of the reduced boxes and there is always plenty of boxes full of alive livefood. :2thumb:


My local one is hopeless! They have about 5 boxes on display each with about 5 crickets in each selling for normal price


----------



## Ba55ca5e (Jul 16, 2011)

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> We had one like this, her name was lara.
> 
> She was purchased when we first started getting into keeping reptiles from somone who labelled themselves as a breeder.
> 
> ...


stories like this go to show that you dont have to work at pets at home, rep pet shop or be a breeder. some people just dont care and are in it for the money, and the opposite is also true. you can work in any of these areas and still put in lots of care and effort. branding one [email protected] useless doesnt make them all useless.


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have seen good/bad animal care in P&H but then no better or worse than some pet reptile shops, although I was shocked at last trip to P&H as there was nearly whole tubs full of dead feed.

I personally wont be buying my animals from them as I have found a decent shop who are both helpful and keep there animals well.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Jamesferrassie said:


> has anyone had any experience with buying reptiles from pets at home?
> 
> they've got some leopard geckos that ive got my eyes on. just wondered if anyone has had any bad experiences?
> 
> ...


To be honest, the best thing that you can do is find a breeder and get one straight from the breeder..... Leo's are pretty much as over bred as Beardies, so be careful who you buy from but surley you will be able to find a reputable breeder on here!

I whenever possible do not buy from shops, I always try source breeders and only use shops as a last resort. There are certain shops that I do use as this is the only out-let that certain breeders use and will not supply directly.


----------



## murfe18 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi yes we got out first C/G from them and agree with whats been said if it looks healthy then buy , also yes some staff do not have a clue even when they have done the 1 days training


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

evening people. so i took on board what everyone was saying in regards to Leo's.

I went into the shop today after work and asked all the questions that needed to be asked and... this is the result of it :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you're happy with your new addition!


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> Glad you're happy with your new addition!


 
very pleased! the staff turned out to be rather helpful, definitely had a good customer experience.
i Almost came out with a crestie too..:whistling2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jamesferrassie said:


> very pleased! the staff turned out to be rather helpful, definitely had a good customer experience.
> i* Almost came out with a crestie too*..:whistling2:


Haha...next on the list then? :lol2:


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> Haha...next on the list then? :lol2:


maybe, we shall see :whistling2: haha!

got enough to look after now with the new addition :lol2:


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> evening people. so i took on board what everyone was saying in regards to Leo's.
> 
> I went into the shop today after work and asked all the questions that needed to be asked and... this is the result of it :2thumb:
> 
> image


Congrats!! Just goes to show not all [email protected] are the same.

Looks very healthy! Beautiful little guy!

Nice bright eye's and beautiful markings!


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have quite a few leos and haven't bought one from Pets at Home but I am a visitor to their local branch. They all seem quite healthy to me so I don't think there would be a problem with buying one there. They also seem to have quite strict policies on caring for their animals which strikes me as a good sign. However, from my own conversations with the staff it is clear that they are not exactly reptile experts. I'm lucky enough to live near a superb reptile shop (Cold Blooded in Rainham) and all get all of my leos from there. I think that if you can you would be better getting something from somewhere independent. The after service is often better.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, if anyone is after a Leo next year then let me know. Hopefully I might be able to produce one or two interesting little guys. Got myself a superb blood hypo and I'm looking to put it across a Super Giant sunglow. Got a bold stripe, an aptor and some other orangey little girl which should produce some good results.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy84 said:


> Well, if anyone is after a Leo next year then let me know. Hopefully I might be able to produce one or two interesting little guys. Got myself a superb blood hypo and I'm looking to put it across a Super Giant sunglow. Got a bold stripe, an aptor and some other orangey little girl which should produce some good results.


 
sounds great! depending on how i get on with the one i bought today i may be interested in getting my hands on some more in the future :2thumb:


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jamesferrassie said:


> sounds great! depending on how i get on with the one i bought today i may be interested in getting my hands on some more in the future :2thumb:


Well, I will no doubt leave a post at some point, advertising what I have...though, won't be for quite a while yet as breeding season is Feb ish.


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a Crestie off them in about march time and is doing fine, stunning colour aswell


----------



## asm88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just bought a beardie and this Bearded Dragon starter kit got me started , but I have bought many other additions so let me know if you want any other tips : victory:


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

murfe18 said:


> Hi yes we got out first C/G from them and agree with whats been said if it looks healthy then buy , also yes some staff do not have a clue even when they have done the 1 days training


Trust me its more than one days training for reptiles alone. You don't have a clue what you are talking about. :devil:


----------



## purpal (Nov 26, 2011)

i got my leo from there they said it was a femail but its a male but im fine with that . tbh there enclosures are a little to small and they left dead crickets in the vivs . verry overpriced .not sure if shes morph or not ? 
areoleo.jpg picture by purpal - Photobucket







:2thumb:
( tempory viv as im upgrading his main one )


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

A select few of the staff are trained in exotics, however this training is a general course and not species specific in most cases, this is why they tend to stick to the hardy / common reptiles that are easily kept.

As for vivarium sizes, sometimes they are considered to small in store, however they are careful to ensure no damage comes to any animal and no sickness is developed, conditions are generally good and they handle them like gold.

Overall it is impressive how much care they give even though they are given minimal means to do so and it's no different than any other pet shop, I'd say they are better than most, in [email protected] the vivariums although size is an issue it is generally the only issue, temperatures, UV and supplies are near enough spot on where as other larger exotic suppliers put all animals in generic setups, you can't really complain. I've not seen an unhealthy reptile in their stores yet.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

OliverW said:


> Trust me its more than one days training for reptiles alone. You don't have a clue what you are talking about. :devil:


When I was looking at a leo in there, the guy told me that they 'were always losing their tails'...which struck me as a bad sign and suggested poor training. The guy also said that they needed UV light and, as you will know, leos do not require UV to survive and thrive. 

Nevertheless, I have a lot of time for the shop. Animals that don't get sold are given away free. They also re-home unwanted pets and the people are friendly. I think it's fine to get a lizard from there so long as you just want a starter animal. If you, like me, were looking for a specific morph or in depth adivce you would be better off at a specialist place.


----------



## purpal (Nov 26, 2011)

i know berkshire reptile rescue work with pets at home


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy84 said:


> When I was looking at a leo in there, the guy told me that they 'were always losing their tails'...which struck me as a bad sign and suggested poor training. The guy also said that they needed UV light and, as you will know, leos do not require UV to survive and thrive.
> 
> Nevertheless, I have a lot of time for the shop. Animals that don't get sold are given away free. They also re-home unwanted pets and the people are friendly. I think it's fine to get a lizard from there so long as you just want a starter animal. If you, like me, were looking for a specific morph or in depth adivce you would be better off at a specialist place.


Straight from the breeder eveytime for me. You normally can get to see the set-up's, parents, vet records and can ensure that they are healthy. Also who better to ask questions about care than the breeders....

IMO better than anyone in PAH.....


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

As ive said i had a very pleasant experience with the [email protected] store in Swindon, they knew there stuff. The viv's as people have said were a little small but temps, diet, supplements etc.. were all spot on.

the only thing against them is they dont seem to spot clean their viv's everyday. The reptiles however, were in great condition and so was the livefood. 

however, i cant say the same good praise about the tropical and cold water fish they have in there. as ive said this was my experience from swindons store. im sure all stores a didnt but, overall as mentioned, a pleasant experience.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Only thing I can say is a good freind of mine works there and not because he has an interst in reptiles or animals in fact, it just pays the bills and hes selling customers bearded dragons and leopard geckos on a daily basis there......something to thinkg about? :whistling2:


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Rthompson said:


> A select few of the staff are trained in exotics, however this training is a general course and not species specific in most cases, this is why they tend to stick to the hardy / common reptiles that are easily kept.
> 
> As for vivarium sizes, sometimes they are considered to small in store, however they are careful to ensure no damage comes to any animal and no sickness is developed, conditions are generally good and they handle them like gold.
> 
> Overall it is impressive how much care they give even though they are given minimal means to do so and it's no different than any other pet shop, I'd say they are better than most, in [email protected] the vivariums although size is an issue it is generally the only issue, temperatures, UV and supplies are near enough spot on where as other larger exotic suppliers put all animals in generic setups, you can't really complain. I've not seen an unhealthy reptile in their stores yet.


All staff have to do a training course which covers exotics but this is just later on in the training so that is why only some at the moment may have done it. The training itself is quite in depth and covers pretty much everything you would need to know, it is just down to the individual staff member to remember it which unfortunately some do not .


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Breeders are better trained, better equiped and they don't forget anything. Bonus too tons of them can be found through here.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Breeders are better trained, better equiped and they don't forget anything. Bonus too tons of them can be found through here.


How many breeders are 'trained'? There are some terrible breeders out there, just as there are terrible shops. I believe this misconception arises because shops are publically accountable for their husbandry - private breeders very rarely are. Though i'm sure if you were able to visit every breeder in the country you would see some shocking scenes (especially as everybody and his dog are calling themselves a 'breeder'!).

Though I agree, SOME breeders are absolutely top notch and way above anything a pet shop could offer. But certainly not all.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that is probably a good point. I think regulation has meant that Pets at Home do generally provide a decent enough service. I have no concerns about the well being of the animals in their care. However, I think if you are serious about reptiles you have to look elsewhere. 

Breeders aren't regulated and I'm not really sure how they could be. That said, perhaps they should be because, as mentioned in another thread, there are plenty of people breeding lizards irresponisbly. By that I mean, in numbers that are just unsustainable. The amount of beardies bred this year was ridiculous. I am certainly not condemning anyone for attempting to breed an animal. Nine times out of ten they are decent owners who are so into their animals that they want to take things to the next level. However, in the words of Jeff Goldblum in Jurasic Park 'you were so preoccupied with the fact that you could, you didn't stop to think if you should.'


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry, I think I went a bit off message there. I'll climb down off of my soap box!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

neep_neep said:


> How many breeders are 'trained'? There are some terrible breeders out there, just as there are terrible shops. I believe this misconception arises because shops are publically accountable for their husbandry - private breeders very rarely are. Though i'm sure if you were able to visit every breeder in the country you would see some shocking scenes (especially as everybody and his dog are calling themselves a 'breeder'!).
> 
> Though I agree, SOME breeders are absolutely top notch and way above anything a pet shop could offer. But certainly not all.



Experience and research are the best form of training.... Not a course in a company that are trying to throw animals out the door for profit. I did not think that I needed to emphasize that I was referring to breeders and not someone that has a two geckos and calls them self a "breeder". As can be seen from my previous post in this thread, that I always try see the conditions, vet records, parents etc.....

With the availability on the internet it is very very easy to find a breeder, or should I say "reputable breeder". 

I would not expect anyone to go and take an animal from just anyone on the internet. That is why this forum is great! I have obtained animals from here that are brought up in out-door sunshine. All CB and in excellent condition, I have bought snakes, that are in excellent condition and health due to the fact that I have done research, seek references, ask questions and view the conditions of where they are kept. (not every point is possible, but you get the picture)

The Micky Mouse breeders are pretty easy to spot... If I was looking for a puppy I would not call the next person selling a Staffordshire Bull Terrier that lives in the Bronx of the country. I would maintain that I want to see lineage, vet records, parents and if possible gran parents, conditions, diet the lot. 

My Main **** cats and most of my reptiles were all secured through this method and I am happy with all of my purchases.

[email protected] can't provide any of the above! So for that reason "I'm out!" 

:lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy84 said:


> I think that is probably a good point. I think regulation has meant that Pets at Home do generally provide a decent enough service. I have no concerns about the well being of the animals in their care. However, I think if you are serious about reptiles you have to look elsewhere.
> 
> Breeders aren't regulated and I'm not really sure how they could be. That said, perhaps they should be because, as mentioned in another thread, there are plenty of people breeding lizards irresponisbly. By that I mean, in numbers that are just unsustainable. The amount of beardies bred this year was ridiculous. I am certainly not condemning anyone for attempting to breed an animal. Nine times out of ten they are decent owners who are so into their animals that they want to take things to the next level. However, in the words of Jeff Goldblum in Jurasic Park 'you were so preoccupied with the fact that you could, you didn't stop to think if you should.'


I plan on breeding my AWD as there are very few out there, I will not be regulated, but I will provide all of the info that I require as a matter of course. Poeple need to think with thier feet!

I plan on providing care sheets, and continued advice, when I hav sold animals in the past, I profile stalk them and see how able they are to care for the particular animal that I have for sale. I also ask questions and make judgements (fair do's, it's a judgement) but more than what a lot of people do.

I also keep in contact with people as much as I can....

Pet shops are hardly regulated, especially with the RSPCA/SSPCA not acutally having a clue in most cases about reptiles. They are regulated in most cases, from the Enviromental Health..... 

Depending on of course DWA species are present or not....

But reputation is everything when it comes to a pet shop..... I will but from certain shops, but I prefer to alaways source from a breeder


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Good thread! As said above a large part of the "training" they recieve is probably training to to SELL the reptiles rather than care for them....if they are given any training on the care of reptiles id imagine its very basic! To be fair they probably just throw a basic care sheet at the staff and thats there "extensive reptile training" A freind of mine works there an sells reptiles and hes mentioned NO training to me!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> Good thread! As said above a large part of the "training" they recieve is probably training to to SELL the reptiles rather than care for them....if they are given any training on the care of reptiles id imagine its very basic! To be fair they probably just throw a basic care sheet at the staff and thats there "extensive reptile training" :lol2: A freind of mine works there an sells reptiles and hes mentioned NO training to me!


Thank you...

Last year I saw buy a cage, get a Rabbit free!!

Great offer :bash:


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I had to buy a bearded dragon from Pets at Home in Bristol as the poor fella had complete diarrhea and when I spoke to the bloke about it they were only feeding him 5 crickets and 2 bowls of salad a day. Tried to explain to the bloke that he needed more live food and less salad to stop the diarrhea but he wasn't interested, so I paid £50 for a 18 month old bearded dragon, spent 6 months, getting his diet correct and rehome him with a friend. Best £50 I spent as he's turned out to be a really nice chap. But I think they need far more training on reptiles and should be selling the right equipment and offering the right advice. Last time I popped in for live food they were selling a 3 ft viv to someone who was buying an adult dragon, it came with a heat rock :gasp:


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Most people on here seem to think that Pets at Home is a swear word but I agree with others that say if the Leo looks healthy and you like the look of it, go for it!

They are more expensive from PAH however if you like the look of the specimen just go for it. You're buying a pet, not a bag of rice, don't let a few quid more put you off :lol2:


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

STReptiles said:


> Good thread! As said above a large part of the "training" they recieve is probably training to to SELL the reptiles rather than care for them....if they are given any training on the care of reptiles id imagine its very basic! To be fair they probably just throw a basic care sheet at the staff and thats there "extensive reptile training" A freind of mine works there an sells reptiles and hes mentioned NO training to me!


There is some sort of training for their aquatics as they display the cerificates for members of staff but I don't think there's a reptile equivalent.

That would at least be a start.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Before the prices are criticised too much, take into account how far away your nearest P @ H is and how far your nearest reptile shop is. For me, I'm lucky in having 2 excellent reptile shops within 5 miles, but if you have to travel any distance, it makes a big difference to the economics. Each 5 miles further (or 10 mile round trip), will add at least £4 to your leo cost.

I normally by my reptiles at the big shows, but I'd go to those anyway, so the travel costs are not an issue. Just don't convince yourself you've saved a fortune, though.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought the prices the leopard geckos (£35) and Crested (£50) was quite cheap. The bearded's are more expensive though.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Last year I saw buy a cage, get a Rabbit free!!
> 
> Great offer :bash:


if only they had a "buy viv get a blue or green tree monitor free"

my credit card would take the beating of a lifetime!!


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Before the prices are criticised too much, take into account how far away your nearest P @ H is and how far your nearest reptile shop is. For me, I'm lucky in having 2 excellent reptile shops within 5 miles, but if you have to travel any distance, it makes a big difference to the economics. Each 5 miles further (or 10 mile round trip), will add at least £4 to your leo cost.
> 
> I normally by my reptiles at the big shows, but I'd go to those anyway, so the travel costs are not an issue. Just don't convince yourself you've saved a fortune, though.


i have 5 reptile shops within 5-10 mins drive and 3 [email protected] within 5-10 mins also


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

For those those that have bought reps from [email protected] what is the aftersales care like? Do they give sound advice when your rep is showing signs that something is not right or when you want to change your set up etc?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of the place, despite what I've said. They also sell all beardie morphs at the same price. They buy in bulk and as they don't seem to have the foggiest idea about reptiles, they sell them all at the same price. So, you can bag yourself a bargain!

I heard somewhere that they get their beardies from Monkfield, who make up the large order with any young beardies they have available, including some higher end morphs. Anyone know if this is true? They certainly seem to sell a fair few of these, as well as normals, of course.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

iDomino said:


> i have 5 reptile shops within 5-10 mins drive and 3 [email protected] within 5-10 mins also


Wow! I thought I was doing well with 2 local shops. What are those 5 like?


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Wow! I thought I was doing well with 2 local shops. What are those 5 like?


2 are brilliant, 1 ive only ever popped in for about 5 seconds but is supposed to be good,one is FAMOUSLY :censor::censor::censor: so i wont go there
and 1 is about to open so we shall see

theres another 2 i think is i wanna range to a 15 min drive.... lol


----------



## Joface (Nov 28, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> I heard somewhere that they get their beardies from Monkfield, who make up the large order with any young beardies they have available, including some higher end morphs. Anyone know if this is true? They certainly seem to sell a fair few of these, as well as normals, of course.


I spent about an hour in our local one talking to one of the girls that worked there. First time I've ever been in a [email protected] and a member of staff has known what they were talking about! I fell in love with one of the beardies they had, was a gorgeous yellow and orange, and was gutted as my setups not ready yet. She said that Monkfield do indeed supply them with the reptiles and said it may be possible for me to go in at a later date and inquire if any morphs were on the next order and reserve it! Was very happy at £49 is a bit of a bargain!


----------



## Sooty_ (Nov 27, 2011)

*leopard geckos*

Hi, i have 2 female T Albino Leopard Geckos for sale, they are 6 months old. If you are interested i can send pictures.


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

I would just completely avoid pets at home. the fact that you are not allowed to give the animals a health check before you buy them is ridiculous. weather or not you are "trained". Also in the new malden branch i have been on numerous occasions and seen dead dart frogs, emaciated leo's and chuckwallas, bone dry waterbowls and a tarantula with about 20 jumbo crickets in its tank :bash:. the staff are useless (even the ones that are "trained") and 90% of them are scared to touch the animals they sell. so even is you have found one branch that doesnt look too bad you are still supporting the many others that are full of useless :censor:ers who dont know anything about reptiles and, quite frankly, deserve to be shot! 
my advice would be to find a small local rep shop with staff that are passionate about their animals, let you health check them and know their stuff.


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

I would just completely avoid pets at home. the fact that you are not allowed to give the animals a health check before you buy them is ridiculous. weather or not you are "trained". Also, in the new malden branch i have been on numerous occasions and seen dead dart frogs, emaciated leo's and chuckwallas, bone dry waterbowls and a tarantula with about 20 jumbo crickets in its tank :bash:. the staff are useless (even the ones that are "trained") and 90% of them are scared to touch the animals they sell. so even is you have found one branch that doesnt look too bad you are still supporting the many others that are full of useless :censor:ers who dont know anything about reptiles and, quite frankly, deserve to be shot! 
my advice would be to find a small local rep shop with staff that are passionate about their animals, let you health check them and know their stuff.


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

sharkjaw said:


> I would just completely avoid pets at home. the fact that you are not allowed to give the animals a health check before you buy them is ridiculous. weather or not you are "trained". Also, in the new malden branch i have been on numerous occasions and seen dead dart frogs, emaciated leo's and chuckwallas, bone dry waterbowls and a tarantula with about 20 jumbo crickets in its tank :bash:. the staff are useless (even the ones that are "trained") and 90% of them are scared to touch the animals they sell. so even is you have found one branch that doesnt look too bad you are still supporting the many others that are full of useless :censor:ers who dont know anything about reptiles and, quite frankly, deserve to be shot!
> my advice would be to find a small local rep shop with staff that are passionate about their animals, let you health check them and know their stuff.


doesnt always work that way
with pets at home its not down to the staff its the management
ive hd this argument with a member of staff there about their viv set ups etc
and he said he isnt allowed to change them as thats how management want it


and not all rep shops are good btw


----------



## samsteel (Jun 16, 2008)

I got my leo from pets at home and the guy more than knew what he was talking about so guess it depends on the shop but one of my local pet shops is a disgrace with mixing the wrong animals and keeping them crammed in tiny enclosures ! not to mention feeding the wrong food but the point is not all are the same . i was happy to have an in depth chat about my leo before i bought him and its always good when you aint being served by someone who knows fek all about lizards / reptiles . 

My experience at pets at home was a good one . despite one of the leos freaking and the guy dropping it from a great height :whip:


----------



## heather king (Sep 9, 2009)

Jamesferrassie said:


> its the store in swindon. theyve only got a couple in but they do look pretty healthy. will definitely ask questions about the ones that they do have.
> 
> anyone know any breeders in or around the swindon area?



I breed crestys if they are something you are thinking about, pm me if you want anymore info and your more than welcome to come and have a look.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

To be very honest. Although I dislike PAH as they are putting me out of business as 3 stores have opened with in 3 miles of my shop....its the same as any other shop.
Some are lucky enough to have reptile 'experts' who will give you good advice and influence the way the creatures are kept.
Others dont and will try and bullsh&*t you into buying things you dont need and giving all the wrong advice. 
I have seen and read some real nightmares but you have to appreciate they dont pay a fortune and their training is very limited.
They do try and vet the customers the best they can but sometimes dont appreciate it when they are talking to someone who actually knows what they are talking about. 
The truth of the matter is quite simple. the more people buy from PAH the less independant reptile and pet shops there will be. So be warned ..just look at the lack of grocers and greengrocers in the High Street. WHY ???
ITS the bloooomin supermarkets. Try asking a Sainsburies employee what the best cut of beef is or what cat food is best for the cat or what type of apple is best for making toffee apples.

P


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought my first cresty yesterday at [email protected]

I agree with some of the responses IE feces left on substrate,water bowls dirty and way to full for 4 month olds.

I only have 1 reptile shop where i live and they order in and were charging 50 quid,[email protected] were 47 quid if i remember right,anyway the girl that served me made sure i had the right set up,requirements and understood what was involved which was great.

She also handled the little ones very well,and gave me all the answers to all the questions i asked regarding what they fed them on so i could keep there diet to what they are used to.

I left 2 types of food for my little one last night,dried gecko food and mushed apple with a dusting of nutrobal to see what he ate,think he may be settling in still as couldn't see anything gone.

Anyway this looks like the place to be for all the info i need in the future and look forward to posting some More.

Oxide.


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Oxide said:


> I bought my first cresty yesterday at [email protected]
> 
> I agree with some of the responses IE feces left on substrate,water bowls dirty and way to full for 4 month olds.
> 
> ...


Just one question, was it the £3 difference that swung your decision?


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

No not really as i could see them at [email protected] and give them a look over.

The reptile shop was a bit vauge as just said they only do 1 type and gave me the size and a price of £65 but would do it for a discount,they were ordering them in as had none in stock.

I didnt want to pay a deposit and be unhappy with my purchase when i went to collect it.


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

Oxide said:


> No not really as i could see them at [email protected] and give them a look over.
> 
> The reptile shop was a bit vauge as just said they only do 1 type and gave me the size and a price of £65 but would do it for a discount,they were ordering them in as had none in stock.
> 
> I didnt want to pay a deposit and be unhappy with my purchase when i went to collect it.


Good luck with it.


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks mate.

Been wanting one for ages and done a lot of research (as i do with everything).

Just a lot of conflicting stuff out there but i have the basics right which is what matters.

just got to see what food he will take to now so trying a few things (no live food as yet) maybe after a week or so after he has settled in


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually went back there yesterday and picked myself up another one of their leos. The tail was lovely and fat and the little fella is full of life!

However, they were feeding them locust WAAY to big for them. There were 5th instar locust in with them to eat, they should have only been being feed 2nd or 3rd as they are only a good 2 months old!!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I`ve not read the whole thread so not fully aware of what ppl have said, but compelled to add a little 2 penneth after my first visit to a [email protected] yesterday - the one in Bolton has had a new reptile section fitted, with live food available too, opened for a good few month now, but never had the urge to visit until yest`, so just called in for a nosey.
Anyroad, all I can say about this particular store`s section/reptiles, are that on first impressions it was absolutely excellent! Although very small in actual numbers (just a few leos, beardies and cresties for sale) and variety, what they did have appeared very healthy, the vivs` and decor` were all genuinely spotless - and above all, they had provided everything needed for them perfectly: calcium dishes, moist hides (that actually were too), fresh dusted mealies in bowls, thermstat probes placed above the heat mat etc, etc.....got to admit I was really very pleasently surprised. They also had a very comprensive range of accessories ie vits/mats/bowls etc...
Besides the impressively set out, and clean, vivariums they had - the other thing that struck me was the huge amount of ultra fresh live food they had on offer (granted, it was probably freshly put out and a lot of it would prob` go to waste), but in terms of offering every single size possible of mealie, locust, blacks and browns - and the freshness of them - I couldn`t fault at all, and were a darn sight better than a lot of others I`ve seen. 

Very pleased to now know that I have an `emergency` pit stop almost on my doorstep, for the times when you just need an extra tub of X or Y, esp` during breeding season when the bulk orders just seem to vanish the minute you`ve got them!!!

As said, not followed the general concensus on the thread as to what ppl`s opinions/findings are/were of [email protected] - but glad I called in yesterday, after putting aside my own personal (admittedly unfounded) mistrust of a large multi-chain being involved with reptiles.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

my recent experience of PAH was okay-ish.
All reptiles (Leos, beardies and cresties) seemed appropriately housed and looked healthy enough.

I asked assistant if i could see the cresties. She said there was only one and it didnt have a tail. 
I said dont mind, can i see it?
She gt the ladder to get to the viv, opened the viv, moved the fake plant to uncover the crestie. 
I asked if i could hold it and she said she couldnt get it out as it was too jumpy :hmm:
Said, i'll get it. so up ladder i went and just picked it straight up, no problem, not jumpy!
Asked what sex it was, assistant said 'it's a girl' - out came my loupe and i sexed it there and then....male :whistling2:

I think i must have just got the nervous assistant!


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

iDomino said:


> 2 are brilliant, 1 ive only ever popped in for about 5 seconds but is supposed to be good,one is FAMOUSLY :censor::censor::censor: so i wont go there
> and 1 is about to open so we shall see
> 
> theres another 2 i think is i wanna range to a 15 min drive.... lol


Lucky git!


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

karma_llama said:


> my recent experience of PAH was okay-ish.
> All reptiles (Leos, beardies and cresties) seemed appropriately housed and looked healthy enough.
> 
> I asked assistant if i could see the cresties. She said there was only one and it didnt have a tail.
> ...


To be fair to the member of staff at the shop she is probably just sick of people asking to see the illusive cresties anyway so she probably just wanted to deter you in the first place, I've been there myself! :lol2:



I have noticed a big improvement in the way that [email protected] keep their reptiles and the training given to staff at my local branch. I only buy food there but I often have a little chat with staff from time to time and most of them seem very helpful and knowledgeable. 

After working in a pet shop myself, as a member of staff you do have to get to grips with the fact that you are merely a servant to the public and that your clients automatically know more than you ever will and are all too keen to point out where you are going wrong and what mistakes you are making. For this reason I would not be surprised at all if the girl was just a little bit intimidated. Plus [email protected] are an easy target because they are a big, successful company and it's easy to suggest that they pay more attention to the bottom line than the welfare of their animals or the cost to train staff, yarda, yarda, yarda... I have seen reptiles kept in far worse conditions at some of the smaller, independent pet shops.


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

I did some nosing around the [email protected] at crown point in Leeds when we were looking at getting our beardie.

Only 2 people who worked there had gone on the right course to be allowed to sell reptiles (whatever that means) but the guy I spoke to knew his stuff, he kept reptiles himself and was able to advise on requirements and feeding and stuff.

He pointed out which ones were feeding best and the one that wasn't doing so good feeding and shedding (but he glossed over when I asked what they were doing about it)

When I pointed out they were quite expensive at £50 he told me it as because they have a fixed price regardless of size, sex and morph.

The beardies were all active and looked happy, he fed them for me so I could see them eat.

My only worry was the tank was 3 ft high and some were right at the top where a fall could have injured them

In the end though we used a local shop to keep travel time down so he wasn't as stressed


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

had to complain in our local one couple of days ago. They normaly realy good, but there bearded dragon vivs were in a dredful state. There exscuss was the shop was shut the day before and they didn't have the staff, if we didn't have to get home I would have asked them to get the stuff and I'd do it.

Plus there Leos had cricket on to large for them and I mentioned that, and the guy said there not even fed crickets.

I will be checking next time


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

i got my crestie from there and hes perfectly happy and healthy ;D


----------



## kopstar (Nov 6, 2010)

There will always be cases of staff knowing their stuff and the reps being looked after at some [email protected] stores but this is through good luck rather than good judgement.


----------



## HerpLewis (Jan 2, 2012)

At my local [email protected] they have a few BD's and leapord geckos, they appear to be healthy from what i can see, not saying the standards are the same everywhere but they should have the same ideas on caring for them, i'd say judge for yourself and if you think they look healthy an happy go for it!


----------



## jamieaspence (Jan 14, 2012)

*pets at Home Retiles*

hi all 

im new to this forum but thought i would tell you of some of the experiences ive personally had woth pet @ home.

Resently my girlfreind got me a leo from pets at hme in banger wales but they didnt seem to inform, might be a regional thing? I handled the leo and examined her and she was fit and a fair weight for her age ( but i think this was a bit off to be honest) she is doing great since she arrived and has buked up nicley.

I have had some bad experiences with pets at home having breed most animals in the past form fish-birds- furries and they DONT HAVE any quarentine for any of these species and this causes a seriouse problem for new owners. I have been at several different stores across the uk and have seen deliveries of 50+ guinea pigs come and loads of bunnies and they get store out the back ( with other small animals) BEware though as there sexing of ALL animals is suspect, have seen for my self 2 rabitts sold as boys and after they were brought the owner asked me to sex them and 1 was a boy and the other a lil lady!! but they had been together for 3 months in the store!!oops! ;-)

also if you use pet'at'home keep an eye on the ADOPTION pens as ive seen a delivery pf animals come on 2 occasions and some of the furries ( m1 mouse, 2 rats and several g. pigs and hamsters were taken from their sale pens and put in the rehoming with a lable saying that " m owners didn't have time for me or moved home" !! honest!! 

but the reptiles seem to be a bit exotic for most of the employees so they do what their book telss them. as a rule if you are unsure, dont buy and always handle or take an experinces mate with you to check them out . good luck


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a crestie from there, he is so friendly and healthy! :2thumb:
Advice was good, because the girl I spoke to had kept them herself for years.
No problems.

It depends on the store (like others say), popped into 4 yesterday and they all varied in quality and knowledge (had a busy day yesterday)

Although, I went into my local one yesterday evening 20 mins before closing to buy a couple of cresties and never because of the rudest member of staff I have ever met. She didn't know what she was talking about either! Self nominated reptile specialist I reckon.

Shame I always spent so much money in there - not any more!! :devil:
Anyway that is only my personal rant, still a little raw for me :lol2:

But in answering your question, if you feel happy with them go for it!!
My crested gecko is happy healthy and very friendly bought from [email protected], would recommend for that reason.:no1: :2thumb:


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

I was in stirling [email protected] last wednesday. They had 4 beardies 2 leo's and 2 cresties all had fresh food and calcium as clean as the viv can be after the reps have walked through everything as they do only good things about my local [email protected] foods expensive but i get mine online. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=56.240195,-4.196823


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Just out of interest why is this chain of shops exempt from the forums strict name and shame rules ? Although the name is abbreviated its clear to all who the tjread refers to. Ivwas under the impression that for legal reasons the forum wasnt allowed to publically name shops no matter how bad things are in the shop.


----------



## CharlieBradbury (Jun 17, 2013)

Personally I'd recommend it, (but I might be biased seeing as I work there :whistling2: )

BUT. I would say, like I say to everyone who I have come up to me at work asking about the reptiles we have in store, get your vivariums from somewhere else. We have a Bearded Dragon 'home for life' that won't even last a baby beardie a year. I've pointed this out to my manager hundreds of times and she agrees. If anyone asks about purchasing it in our store all of us advise against it as it's nowhere near big enough or suitable.

As for the Geckos, I don't know what it's like in other cities but ours are handled daily in order for them to be used to being handled for when they get a permanent home. 

Also, for people who think that we don't get enough training in order to be able to sell pets or reps, we have to complete rigorous training before we're even allowed near a till, let alone a living creature.

Not all of us are bad, most of us a great I think. But even I would agree that you get the odd dodgy employee or store that just aren't up to scratch in knowledge.

Just my 5 cents though  : victory:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

CharlieBradbury said:


> Personally I'd recommend it, (but I might be biased seeing as I work there :whistling2: )
> 
> BUT. I would say, like I say to everyone who I have come up to me at work asking about the reptiles we have in store, get your vivariums from somewhere else. We have a Bearded Dragon 'home for life' that won't even last a baby beardie a year. I've pointed this out to my manager hundreds of times and she agrees. If anyone asks about purchasing it in our store all of us advise against it as it's nowhere near big enough or suitable.
> 
> ...


Before i start my post i mean no offence to you or anyone working for pets at home if i inadvertantly do upset someone.
Pets at home are a chain, Much like a supermarket. Head office do checks at intervals so inbetween those times its down to the store manager to ensure everything is going as it should be. (Obviously the employees do this as well but its the managers responsibility to ensure its done).
Head offices dont know what happens on a day to day basis and this is why you as a kepper armed with the knowledge you have here should be pointing these things out to the head offices. 
Why the head office? Because we have all had the experience of telling the manager or employee of the store and nothing gets done. Take details and even pictures to make your points.
Pets at home DO want to make the changes that are necessary and having a big chain on the hobbies side can only help it.

Do you get the odd member of staff that should keep away from reptiles, Well yes. Personally i had one that said a crested geckos tail would grow back just to try and sell it >.< 
That said however i have had decent conversations for a good hour with some staff at my pets at home as we were as knowledgable as each other and had conversations about some of the bad keeping regimes we had heard about.

As said, Report it directly to head office and things do get done lets make the an Allie not an enemy


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

I've bought 2 crested geckos from [email protected] and personally I've had no issues. They were both good sizes although they did recommend the worst diet from them!
Luckily they are both settled on Repashy now and growing alot faster! I wasn't going to buy another after all the bad press on here, but we spotted a beautiful super Dalmatian and i had to have her for £45.00!!

Do what you feel is right.. research (which I'm sure you know) and make sure if your buying more than one you house them separate and like someone mentioned.. ask what they are eating and then gradually change them over to what you'd like them to eat 

best of luck, And if you buy them we'd love to see! 
x


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention all my Leopard geckos have come from pets at home with no issues at all, My first one gary in my signiture was marked wrong in price as he was supposed to be £45 and i got him for £35. Hes a blazing blizzard


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 2 cresties from there. One is fine one not so good

also bought a Leo from them who died from a serious case of crypto. 

All depends on the store in my opinion. The one my male crestie is from is a great store. They two others are terrible!!


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

I got tango from [email protected] in hove and it used to be really good, got him for £35 as he was in the normal section and the normals were in the morph's  so £35 for a SHCT wasnt too bad:whistling2: But now its really bad, like really bad:whip:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't purchased any live reptiles from pets at home and don't hint I will mainly because they do not sell the animals I want. An employee now said they no longer go on a course for reptile. Instead they are just given a book to read.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Bradley said:


> I haven't purchased any live reptiles from pets at home and don't hint I will mainly because they do not sell the animals I want. An employee now said they no longer go on a course for reptile. Instead they are just given a book to read.


You know i think i might actually apply for a job there in november after i am able to walk again. Just need to brush up my research on cresties and i have the knowledge of all the reptiles they have in our store. Reckon they will say i am overqualified for the job?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

dramen said:


> You know i think i might actually apply for a job there in november after i am able to walk again. Just need to brush up my research on cresties and i have the knowledge of all the reptiles they have in our store. Reckon they will say i am overqualified for the job?


Most probably! My local has no jobs available at the moment as I would apply


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

All the "homes for life" are the wrong sizes but they're not disastrous- infact I quite like the way the bearded dragon one is done with the shelving. It's the diets fed that really bother me- the gunky gooey stuff they feed the cresties has about as much nutrition as a piece of cardboard. My auntie is in store manger at my local chain and she is aware of this- yet there is nothing she can do unless the guys at the top say so where repashy costs around 11quid for 4 ounces that gunky gooey stuff can be bought in bulk for 8-9 pound- and dont even get me started on dry diets:whistling2:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Im not too sure if I would buy reptiles from them. Some of their stores you go into and the reptiles are in great/clean conditions and some other ones are all dirty and more live food in the cage than there should be and a women said 'To show our customers what they eat'!! Also a few years ago I was told when I was buying one chinese dwarf hamster that I had to buy the two of them(both were males) and after a year one was attacking the other one and we had to seperate them both(I was younger at the time and now know that would not work!) but like I said some stores have good knowledge and some dont, same with their livefood, some is good and some stores are not! My local one has decent livefood and I do buy food from there


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Some workers are knowledgeable some not so much. Me and Luke got Toby from pets at home and the women getting him out dropped him and had to chase him around the store she also had no experience with the reptile section she was just plopped there. But another worker there is knowledgeable and will tal to you for ages about reptiles he has his own which may be why though. The thing I will say is Toby was ridiculously underweight when we got him but I can only say that about our nearest store not a clue about the others. 
-Chels


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Some workers are knowledgeable some not so much. Me and Luke got Toby from pets at home and the women getting him out dropped him and had to chase him around the store she also had no experience with the reptile section she was just plopped there. But another worker there is knowledgeable and will tal to you for ages about reptiles he has his own which may be why though. The thing I will say is Toby was ridiculously underweight when we got him but I can only say that about our nearest store not a clue about the others.
> -Chels


Paty or renamed Rosie by my kids i think was 6g's but they told me this when i got her so at our local store the reptile person does keep a very close eye on the reptiles.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

ConnorTrussell said:


> All the "homes for life" are the wrong sizes but they're not disastrous- infact I quite like the way the bearded dragon one is done with the shelving. It's the diets fed that really bother me- the gunky gooey stuff they feed the cresties has about as much nutrition as a piece of cardboard. My auntie is in store manger at my local chain and she is aware of this- yet there is nothing she can do unless the guys at the top say so where repashy costs around 11quid for 4 ounces that gunky gooey stuff can be bought in bulk for 8-9 pound- and dont even get me started on dry diets:whistling2:


Im sure they feed komodo crested gecko diet? The stores now sell repashy so hopefully they will give them that.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive not read all the thread but can see good experience s and bad experiences being described. PaH are in a position where they could do a lot of good for the hobby and hopefully events soon will show they are very much an ally to the hobby in the battle against the antis.

I agee they arent perfect and do getbthings wrong. However I dont understand why they are exempt from the name and shame rule.


----------



## Patrick Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought my Bearded Dragon from "Pets at Home" Rhyl, and would recommend them, better to pay a few pounds more and get healthy pets. The staff seemed more concerned that the pet got a good home than them just getting a sale.


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ive not read all the thread but can see good experience s and bad experiences being described. PaH are in a position where they could do a lot of good for the hobby and hopefully events soon will show they are very much an ally to the hobby in the battle against the antis.
> 
> I agee they arent perfect and do getbthings wrong. However I dont understand why they are exempt from the name and shame rule.


I assume its because everybody knows who they are. If you were to say something libellous against a small sole trader run business you could have much bigger repercussions on them and yourself.

Its an interesting debate but as with all franchises and multi location retail shops you'll always get a mixed service and knowledge. It depends on what manager they have and what they pass on to the staff with regards to recruitment and training.


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

ConnorTrussell said:


> All the "homes for life" are the wrong sizes but they're not disastrous- infact I quite like the way the bearded dragon one is done with the shelving. It's the diets fed that really bother me- the gunky gooey stuff they feed the cresties has about as much nutrition as a piece of cardboard. My auntie is in store manger at my local chain and she is aware of this- yet there is nothing she can do unless the guys at the top say so where repashy costs around 11quid for 4 ounces that gunky gooey stuff can be bought in bulk for 8-9 pound- and dont even get me started on dry diets:whistling2:


They feed the Repashy diet now (or at should be feeding it). If your aunties store isn't feeding it, tell the head office (as it will actually be down to her if she is the manager). I know that they have larger bags of the Repashy for store use.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr Chad said:


> I assume its because everybody knows who they are. If you were to say something libellous against a small sole trader run business you could have much bigger repercussions on them and yourself.
> 
> Its an interesting debate but as with all franchises and multi location retail shops you'll always get a mixed service and knowledge. It depends on what manager they have and what they pass on to the staff with regards to recruitment and training.


On the other hand the financially powerful chain could flex its muscle with serious consequences for the forum. The no name and shame rule isnt just there to protect the individual member but the forum as a whole.

The chain doesnt have it right in all their stores. However they do react to complaints and concerns. If people think things are wrong or practices poor they should contact their head office. There are many instances of unnamed but horrendous independent reptile shops highlighted on here. In some instances the independents have been far far worse than even the most poor examples of the chain store.

It just seems a bit of a fashion trend to knock the chain at every opportunity. Reality is they have invested millions into their reptile venture and will fight any legislation that adversely effects the reptile trade and ultimately our hobby. Every week they expose members of the public to the idea of owning a pet reptile. Many of these people go off and do independent research before buying from a specialist shop. However the initial idea of them getting their first pet reptile came from visiting the chain.

They are very much an asset to the hobby. When you look at the political agenda and the efforts of certain wealthy organisations trying to lobby Westminster to curtail our rights to enjoy our hobby...we need them. Money talks and they have money. They have also created a lot of employment opportunities with their reptile venture. This is the type of thing government s will listen to.


----------



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

We have purchased a beardie and just recently two juvenille leopard geckos from our local pets at home. All are in excellent health and seem very happy.

What I would say is, it can depend on what store you puschase them from. We visited three local stores and chatted and got to know the people in charge of the reptiles in the stores. We were very lucky that the two guys in our local store are on the ball when it comes to keeping reptiles, both having a number of various species themselves. Other stores may not have such experienced people working in there. In saying that there assistants in that store who have no idea what they are talking about and are only aftre a sale. 

It pays to research and go into the store several times checking the animals for yourself.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I got my second ever crested gecko from pets at home several years ago when they first opened here in Plymouth. I've had no problems with him yet.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm guessing their supplier is that well known breeder/supplier who even independent retailers use.

My beardie came from the same supplier as this pet chain, but via a small well know gecko breeding store.

I bought a crestie from another store, via the same supplier & her first young have shown foot problems, still "fliddy foot" will make a nice pet, not breeder.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mal said:


> On the other hand the financially powerful chain could flex its muscle with serious consequences for the forum. The no name and shame rule isnt just there to protect the individual member but the forum as a whole.
> 
> .


i think it's possibly because of their size. They're too big a company for a few unhappy people on a forum, to cause a dent in their profits. 
When it comes to a small local shop, word of mouth can damage their reputation and potentially close them down.... but it's highly unlikely it'll happen for Pets at Home


----------



## Ieuan7 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's very hit & miss in the 4 [email protected] around me.

Limited stock of equipment, and what they do have is always 10-15 dearer than any where else lol.

The live food is ONLY good from Tuesday, through to Friday.

They get deliveries Monday, go shopping for crickets on the weekend and half will be dead iv found...Go Wednesday and all are healthy!

(They don't feed their live food, and obviously stocks run-out so buy early!)


----------



## katrina (Oct 5, 2009)

snewchybewchy said:


> i wouldnt there far too over priced. ive bought alot of things from there before and then looked at other places and the prices were alot better


 well you cant really say because i brought some from pets at home that where healthy and really cheap it just depends on what pets at home store you get them from.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Ieuan7 said:


> It's very hit & miss in the 4 [email protected] around me.
> 
> Limited stock of equipment, and what they do have is always 10-15 dearer than any where else lol.
> 
> ...


The same could be said for many shops selling any variety of goods. Some shops are far more expensive than others for the same item. Its up to the customer to decide if they want to pay the price or go elsewhere.

Not many reptile shops feed their livefood and to be honest, I would rather use my own gut loading methods and have control of what goes into the feeder. A couple of years back one of the regulars on here lost the bulk of their collection because of contaminated fish flake they fed to their feeders. In this case it was the keeper who had unknowingly fed the contaminated food to the feeder but it could just as easily be a shop feeding contaminated food. I much prefer it if the bugs are untouched between packing at the livefood breeders and opening them in my reptile room.

I wont put a bulk order of mealies in with one of the main live food dealers on a Monday or Tuesday. The reason being the quality is generally poorer. It seems they send out food that has been bagged up but not sold over the weekend. It generally has a lot of 'aliens' and the newspaper they put in the sack is almost completely munched away. Order mid week and the quality is superb. One of the independent stores local to us has quality live food for a couple of days a week, the rest of the week it is worst by the day. The reason being they get one livefood delivery per week. They dont sell the volume to make more drop offs financially viable. The main specialist shop in our area gets delivery daily and the quality is spot on. Generally though, shops and even the chain in question reduce the price if the quality of bugs in the tub has deteriorated.


----------



## IbraZizu (Feb 1, 2013)

Our local store ( not Pets at Home) as some Chameleons and Beardies in extreme dry conditions - is that correct ?
They all have patches of retained shed .

Also they have Royals on WET orchid bark , I know they like a bit of humidity but these are kept in damper conditions than my old BRB !!??


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

IbraZizu said:


> Our local store ( not Pets at Home) as some Chameleons and Beardies in extreme dry conditions - is that correct ?
> They all have patches of retained shed .
> 
> Also they have Royals on WET orchid bark , I know they like a bit of humidity but these are kept in damper conditions than my old BRB !!??


Best to raise that with the head office, as others have said that's the best way to go. If the stores are deviating from set guidelines then the main business will need to know and deal with it.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

m4rky said:


> Best to raise that with the head office, as others have said that's the best way to go. If the stores are deviating from set guidelines then the main business will need to know and deal with it.


The post you refer to wasnt describing conditions at one of the chain shops but a local store.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

The reptiles do all come from Monkfield which supplies many local shops so when the animals arrive in stores they are healthy its just whilst they are in there some go down hill.


----------



## Ieuan7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mal said:


> The same could be said for many shops selling any variety of goods. Some shops are far more expensive than others for the same item. Its up to the customer to decide if they want to pay the price or go elsewhere.
> 
> Not many reptile shops feed their livefood and to be honest, I would rather use my own gut loading methods and have control of what goes into the feeder. A couple of years back one of the regulars on here lost the bulk of their collection because of contaminated fish flake they fed to their feeders. In this case it was the keeper who had unknowingly fed the contaminated food to the feeder but it could just as easily be a shop feeding contaminated food. I much prefer it if the bugs are untouched between packing at the livefood breeders and opening them in my reptile room.
> 
> I wont put a bulk order of mealies in with one of the main live food dealers on a Monday or Tuesday. The reason being the quality is generally poorer. It seems they send out food that has been bagged up but not sold over the weekend. It generally has a lot of 'aliens' and the newspaper they put in the sack is almost completely munched away. Order mid week and the quality is superb. One of the independent stores local to us has quality live food for a couple of days a week, the rest of the week it is worst by the day. The reason being they get one livefood delivery per week. They dont sell the volume to make more drop offs financially viable. The main specialist shop in our area gets delivery daily and the quality is spot on. Generally though, shops and even the chain in question reduce the price if the quality of bugs in the tub has deteriorated.


True.

That why I shop online, it's just all-round better 80% of the time in any 'shopping' circumstance, I dot just mean for reptile supplies.

I would LOVE to see [email protected] take the next step in reptile supplies though, ie more stock, doesnt have to be live-stock, just equipment.

My nearest [email protected] has a small corner dedicated to reptiles that is brilliant for Beardies/Leopard Geckos/Corn snakes etc but it's pretty bland in the way of things for a chameleon and turtles etc.


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

Mal said:


> The post you refer to wasnt describing conditions at one of the chain shops but a local store.


oops....that'll teach me to speed read forums while on lunch!

Sorry!


----------



## Emma10 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bradley said:


> I haven't purchased any live reptiles from pets at home and don't hint I will mainly because they do not sell the animals I want. An employee now said they no longer go on a course for reptile. Instead they are just given a book to read.



There is a basic book, which includes all animals and is mandatory as a part of the basic training, but reptile advisor's have to do a project and go on a course.

Lets just call it insider info :whistling2:


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

<I apologize in advance if I'm repeating anything here, I have not read every page>

Now I'm really tied with "pets at home". When I was younger (and I think she still is now) my family dog at my mothers house was registered with pets at home vets. They we're amazing with her, when ever she went in they we're amazing with her. Did a clean job of an op (even give her free treats).....diagnosed and saved her life when she came down with pancritis...etc. They we're a little over priced but it was worth it for what they did for her. 

Now Lizards. When we had Olwen (from a family that could no longer look after her) we bought her first lot of feeder bugs from pets at home because we didn't know where else to get them. We looked in the bearded dragons. 10 little babies in a little cage, well over half of them had cuts over their tails from what I'm assuming was bites from the other beardies in the viv or the 20+ bugs they had running around in there with them. I can see it plain as day even now, they had massive blobs of blood where it had bled out with them.

Both my beardies have adopted from previous owners/shelters and they both have had scars on their tails, neither have had their full tails either (I don't know if they we're from pets at home but its the improper care I saw taking places there that leads to such problems) 

Verdict:
Common household animals = Good pets at home.
Reptiles/Fish = Bad pets at home ¬_¬


----------



## Jayme (Nov 8, 2012)

I've got a king I bought off a friend that was from there sold as a Florida but it isn't


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Jayme said:


> I've got a king I bought off a friend that was from there sold as a Florida but it isn't


King what? (Sorry really quite new to reptiles, only ever had beardies too). Their terrible at mislabeling things mind. I've seen many errors in other sections (not reptiles).


----------



## Jayme (Nov 8, 2012)

A king snake sorry I should have said


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Jayme said:


> A king snake sorry I should have said


Aww bless (just googled some pics). There is quite a difference between the king and Florida too! 

No worries! I'm just still trying to learn the slang lingo  lol! Thanks for getting back to me even! :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I was in pets at home today

I seen someone asking about a royal then being told that they are all fussy eaters and they grow to 8 foot long as if trying to put the person off which is weird for them either that or the person saying it just didn't realise how much crap she was talking


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

To those who said they should be feeding repashy- no the store near me is not and is not feeding Komodo either. I'm not too sure what it is but it looks like some sort of mango paste. If they're now allowed to feed repashy I will write to the head office, I've spoke to my auntie and she is aware of the diet needs as she keeps her own and feeds repashy but is unable to give the go ahead unless the head office says so


----------



## Rich and his crestie (Jun 19, 2013)

My pets at home was feeding Repashy, although they have only just started selling it. 

One thing about Cresties at pets at home is that they a have large well leafed (leaved??) tank. Another shop I went to had about 10 youngsters in a tiny viv.


----------



## lupi lou (Mar 24, 2013)

I can only speak for my local pets at home and they are pretty good, one of my corns came from there, I had to wait for him to have 3 feeds in store before I could buy him and he has been a very healthy and active little snake. I know most of the staff at my store, yes there is one person who I prefer to ask questions to if it reptile related and there might be thinks I don't generally agree with but that can be said about most pet stores. With regard to incorrect labeling I know my store get all their frozen, live food and reptiles from a large breeder not sure if it's within the rules to mention them ? but the reptiles come labeled as to what morph and sex they are.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

CharlieBradbury said:


> Personally I'd recommend it, (but I might be biased seeing as I work there :whistling2: )
> 
> BUT. I would say, like I say to everyone who I have come up to me at work asking about the reptiles we have in store, get your vivariums from somewhere else. We have a Bearded Dragon 'home for life' that won't even last a baby beardie a year. I've pointed this out to my manager hundreds of times and she agrees. If anyone asks about purchasing it in our store all of us advise against it as it's nowhere near big enough or suitable.
> 
> ...


I don't think everyone works there is bad, heck I'm glad there are some people like you out there trying to do good by them! 

Sometimes I think people apply for jobs without the passion just want the money. And as a result they just slack on things, it's just not right when it comes to Animals. I'm just miffed them beardies weren't taken better care of 

It's just so sad, kinda hate the sale of beardies too no offence


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

Personally I just get downhearted with all the stick Pets at home get, these people don't apply there because they hate animals. In regards to the training they receive for the reptiles it is at a college level (as not all staff can sell the reptiles). They may not know as much as you guys that have been been doing this for years and years in terms of what is best for the animal etc...

I've never had any problems with them, ever. While I appreciate they are not perfect and sometimes people in training get things wrong, there are some things the staff can't control... so singling out individuals isn't always fair. Sometimes it's good to be less ignorant to whats going on behind the scenes : victory:


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Tanzer said:


> Personally I just get downhearted with all the stick Pets at home get, these people don't apply there because they hate animals. In regards to the training they receive for the reptiles it is at a college level (as not all staff can sell the reptiles). They may not know as much as you guys that have been been doing this for years and years in terms of what is best for the animal etc...
> 
> I've never had any problems with them, ever. While I appreciate they are not perfect and sometimes people in training get things wrong, there are some things the staff can't control... so singling out individuals isn't always fair. Sometimes it's good to be less ignorant to whats going on behind the scenes : victory:


I'm very much in the "treat each shop as a totally individual entity" camp, and don't think the advice and setups offered by [email protected] are actually much worse than what's offered by several leading manufacturers and several other retailers, but...

I (as a total newcomer to reps without even one hour of practical experience never mind years) spotted a huge issue with stuck shed (we're talking multiple layers here, so this had gone unnoticed by the store for an extended period) on one of my leos within days of purchasing from a [email protected] Some points:

- The "reptile specialist" who sold them to me did appear to very much care for them on an emotional level and kept leos themselves.

- You and others have stated that they also receive adequate training.

- I see no evidence that the staff have inadequate time to take care of the animals and notice problems as the stores near me are never very busy.

Unless I'm missing something, one of the above must be wrong, so what went wrong in my case (which from reading accounts online is clearly not unique)? Either:

- The staff member didn't actually care but was good at blagging that they did. 

- The training isn't actually adequate (genuine question: can the training course be failed? It doesn't matter what level it's at if you can't fail it).

- Some other element of corporate policy means staff spend too much time doing other things so they don't have time to care for the reps properly even when the store isn't busy.

I hope it's clear from the tone of the above post that I'm seeking to add to a debate here, not bash the company for the fun of it.


----------



## Tanzer (May 13, 2012)

tetradite said:


> I'm very much in the "treat each shop as a totally individual entity" camp, and don't think the advice and setups offered by [email protected] are actually much worse than what's offered by several leading manufacturers and several other retailers, but...
> 
> I (as a total newcomer to reps without even one hour of practical experience never mind years) spotted a huge issue with stuck shed (we're talking multiple layers here, so this had gone unnoticed by the store for an extended period) on one of my leos within days of purchasing from a [email protected] Some points:
> 
> ...



- Possible... but again, why bother putting yourself forward to do the reptile training (which they don't get extra money for) if they don't care?

- Yes the training can be failed, its an 80% pass rate. They also have to complete work books prior to taking the tests from a known reptile college (not sure if I'm allowed to name?) the books for training change regularly.

- Did you know that they start at 6/7 o'clock in the morning and always have someone to clean out all the animals, reps included. Also when the shop closes they stay an hour to two hours to check on the animals/feed the geckos (beardies get fed in the morning). Meaning yes they spend the day doing shop floor stuff/serving. 

- Also how can you say for sure they haven't noticed a problem? it's possible the animal has been taken to the vet (worth while to note there are a lot of vets in pets at home now) who make say 'keep an eye on it' etc etc yes there is an area they can take them to in the back, but is it worth stressing that animal out with a minor problem instead of just not selling it? 


I'm not saying they are perfect, like I said in my other post. Shop to shop does vary but again the way they set up their animals gets signed off by people in that 'field' so...eh yeah :lol2:





As you might of guessed by now, I used to work for them on the shop floor :whistling2: I have my NC, HNC and HND in animal care along with a HNC in vet nursing. They still made me do the training at...'the college' to work with the reps, back when they didn't do snakes (it usually starts out down south/England then works its way up to Scotland). I didn't spend all those years training with animals to stand back and let them suffer. 

Honestly too I hear a lot of 'oh they don't employ people who are qualified' nonsense, I was if anything, over qualified. What I did find doing work trials with other people are the 'know it alls' come in with a really bad attitude for a team environment. 

Alsoooo... the term 'experts' is not something most of them like :lol2: it was merely to point out who you were better talking to/who has passed the reptile training. :lol2:


And my last point. I used to hate pets at home after hearing stories after stories... when I applied I didn't even know it was for pets at home (sneaky advertising) But now? I'll openly defend them after seeing behind the scenes and how much does go into those animals. Sure you get the odd um...less than useful person? but the reality is they do slip through the net. The interview process is long and careful with the whole team involved, generally animal experience is preferred, even better if you have a qualification! : victory: 

So yes hope that helped? :lol2:


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Tanzer said:


> - Also how can you say for sure they haven't noticed a problem? it's possible the animal has been taken to the vet (worth while to note there are a lot of vets in pets at home now) who make say 'keep an eye on it' etc etc yes there is an area they can take them to in the back, but is it worth stressing that animal out with a minor problem instead of just not selling it?


Just to respond to this one, it wasn't what I would describe as a minor problem, he was in the process of losing several toes and had difficulty walking. He required a huge amount of assistance on my part (not easy for someone who had never even previously handled a rep) to remove layer upon layer of stuck shed: this was an issue which had not only not been addressed but had been allowed to worsen and continue over time. Not life threatening but not minor either and would have been a lot easier for someone with experience to address at the time of each shed rather than a newcomer dealing with a backlog. If they had noticed then either (a) he shouldn't have been sold in that condition, or (b) when sold there should have been a specific warning given about it.

I don't join the hate mob even after a somewhat bad experience, I just don't understand how some of the problems we see can occur without there being a failing somewhere along the line. If the haters were totally right then there should be more problems than there are, and if the defenders are totally right then a lot of the issues that we see (including my own) just shouldn't be happening.

The truth, as ever, will lie somewhere between. I'm just not sure exactly where. 

Beyond that, it's always worth remembering that they are bound to attract a lot of flak if their standards are anything less than perfect. That's just the price you pay for being such a recognised and sizeable national brand: people rightly or wrongly expect that to mean they are good (even the best) at what they do, which is problematic for [email protected] in two ways. First because if expectations are high then failures hurt more, and second because local failures hit national reputation. It's the flipside of the benefit they get from having national brand recognition. 

Even though I do judge from store to store, I don't expect Joe Public to automatically do so. We are raised to believe these days that branded = homogeneous and [email protected] does reap benefits from that as well as it causing issues when local failures reflect on the national level.

Anyway, I'm rambling.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

It's so horrifying to hear all this horror stories people have about their local stores, if I suffered the same ignorance from a member of staff, I would've complained!

PaH get their reptiles / livefood and many of their rep supplies from Monkfields who provide animals for a lot of smaller reptile shops as well as the larger chains. 

I work weekends at my shop and fell in love with a Kingsnake almost immediately, whom I've had for a year now with no problems.

I suppose experiences in all stores will be different. In ours for example there are only a small handful of people who are confident in dealing with the reptiles (they were introduced in store long after the older members of staff started). If a colleague is questioned on reps and doesn't have a clue, they direct the customer to either myself or the other knowledgeable people. There's just no excuse to sell an animal when you have no clue, are uncomfortable handling or just plain don't know what you're talking about.

PaH are far from a perfect company, but I pride our store on how knowledgeable we are and how well we look after our reptiles.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

With all the variations between stores maybe [email protected] should be doing a get together (even through online forums) to chat/learn from each others experiences and help the less off stores gain better understanding from the better off stores to try and give a over all better customer service and more importantly, better care to the animals in question.


----------

